# GTA 5 most expensive game in history, cost £170($265) million to make & market



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*GTA 5 most expensive game in history, cost £170 million to make & market*

Grand Theft Auto 5 is the most expensive game in history with total development and marketing spend hitting £170 million.

A report by Scottish newspaper The Scotsman places Rockstar’s spend on GTA 5 at £170 million / $265 million which – when compared to Hollywood movies – comes second to Pirates of the Caribbean: At World’s End. The movie had a $300 million budget.

The title is said to have received 2.5 million pre-orders ahead of its September 17 launch on PS3 and Xbox 360.

Here’s a breakdown of GTA 5′s budget compared to the movie and games industry:




















What’s your take on the game’s budget?

Source: VG24/7


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Wow. That must be one highly intense game with awesome graphics!




I will have to add this game just to see where the money went. 

or I wonder if all that money was spent for the trailer? lol.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

My guess is a big chunk was spent on marketing I would be surprised if the game itself came close to the $100 million mark.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

This does lead me to ask the question, which game has the most intense graphics?

Meaning, the graphics were just so top that nobody else can even come close?

Back in the arcade days, I used to play this game called "Dragons Lair".. It was very impressive.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Wow talk about a loaded question.....it was easy back in the 80's and yes Dragon's Lair was the pinnacle at that time but now we have consoles and PC and you would have to break it down further between MS and Sony. Add to that are we talking about exclusives or cross-platforms, personally the best looking games I have seen on a console this gen was the Uncharted series and Forza series.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Ares said:


> personally the best looking games I have seen on a console this gen was the Uncharted series and Forza series.


Great. I will check those out. Is the Forza the motorsport one? I did a search and it came up with a car racing game on the xbox one.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Yep that's the one.


----------



## tripplej (Oct 23, 2011)

Great. I will have to add this to the list of games to get once I get the xbox one.

So exciting! 

Thanks for your great insight. Good to have someone to go to!


----------



## s020736 (Sep 28, 2013)

woooow amazing!

btw i don't like the sound of auto engine...to eeeee sweety?


----------

